# Rot - Grün Sehschwäche



## guenni (5 Mai 2008)

Bei einem Kunden habe ich ca. 10 Visualisierungen Protool und Flex Systeme im Einsatz. Nun ist der Sohn des Chefs in die Firma eingestiegen.
Jetzt hat man festgestellt dass dieser eine Rot - Grün Sehschwäche hat und die Visualisierungen nicht deuten kann. Diese müssen nun überarbeitet werden.

Momentan habe ich nur folgende Lösung:

Erstellen einer Textliste mit den Einträgen - Steht - Läuft - und Gestört-
diese lege ich über jedes Grafikfeld und blende es bei betätigen eines entsprechenden Buttons ein bzw. aus.

Oder weiss vielleicht jemand eine andere Lösung? 

Guenni


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Mai 2008)

Je nach Betriebszustand in verschiedenen Takten blinken lassen.
Ist es überhaupt von BG usw. zulässig, das sojemand Anlagen bedient?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (5 Mai 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Je nach Betriebszustand in verschiedenen Takten blinken lassen.



ohje... das ist jetzt schnell...nee...das ist langsam...oder? nee, das ist normal .... oh, die anlage brennt  ...

klartext ist hier wohl die richtige alternative


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Mai 2008)

@4L Dann muss Guenni die Texte aber langsam schreiben, weil nicht jeder schnell lesen kann.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## maweri (5 Mai 2008)

Und was machen die mit den Not-Aus-Tastern 

Ich würde ja blau-weiß bevorzugen:s12:. Auf keinen Fall schwarz-gelb:sad: 

Im Ernst:
Kannst Du nicht die Buttons zusätzlich mit Texten (EIN / AUS / ERR)oder vieleicht sogar mit Symbolen versehen?

Gruß
maweri


----------



## guenni (5 Mai 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht die Buttons zusätzlich mit Texten (EIN / AUS / ERR)oder vieleicht sogar mit Symbolen versehen?


 
Ich habe Symbole für Elevatoren, Förderbändern etc. Diese sind alle mit - grau steht - grün in Betrieb - Rot gestört visualisiert. 
Sämtliche Not-Aus, externe Bedientasten sind mit einem Schild gekennzeichnet. Es geht eigentlich nur darum wie es vierlagig beschreibt "es brennt" zu schauen
ob der entsprechende Antrieb rot ist. 

Um etwigen Einwänden zuvorzukommen 
Störmeldungen sind programmiert und werden auch angezeigt aber sie werden anscheinend nicht gelesen.

Guenni


----------



## Grubba (5 Mai 2008)

Na, das ist ja zumindest mal eine völlig neues Problem...

Wenn der gute Mensch ja "nur" eine rot-grün Sehschwäche hat, heißt das ja nicht, das er gar keine Farben erkennen kann.
Vielleicht kannst Du Farben verwenden, die er unterscheiden kann. Das wären z.B. gelb und Blau. Dann müßtest Du "nur" die Farbzuordnungen der Visu ändern. 

Hier mal ein Link zu Wiki:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche


----------



## maweri (5 Mai 2008)

> Und was machen die mit den Not-Aus-Tastern
> 
> Ich würde ja blau-weiß bevorzugen:s12:. Auf keinen Fall schwarz-gelb:sad:


Das war nur als Witz gedacht




> Es geht eigentlich nur darum wie es vierlagig beschreibt "es brennt" zu schauen ob der entsprechende Antrieb rot ist.


Wäre es denn dann möglich, doch auf das Blinken einzusetzen? Schließlich spielt dann die Blinkfrequenz keine Rolle mehr. Bei Blinken ist halt Störung, egal wie schnell oder langsam der Button blinkt.
Müsstest halt mal schauen, ob er das Blinken mitkriegt. Nicht das sich die Blinkfarben auch zu sehr ähneln.

maweri


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (6 Mai 2008)

Klartext !!!!!


----------



## maweri (6 Mai 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Klartext !!!!!



Normalerweise würde ich Dir Recht geben.
Aber hierbei handelt es sich um Umprogrammierungen bestehender Anlagen.
Da ist es am einfachsten, wenn man zum Attribut 'Rot' nur noch das Blinken setzt.

Außerdem


> Ich habe Symbole für Elevatoren, Förderbändern etc. Diese sind alle mit - grau steht - grün in Betrieb - Rot gestört visualisiert.


ist da, wo der Klartext hinsollte schon ein Symbol.


----------



## Question_mark (6 Mai 2008)

*Klartext und nix anderes ...*

Hallo,



			
				guenni schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hat man festgestellt dass dieser eine Rot - Grün Sehschwäche hat und die Visualisierungen nicht deuten kann



Cheffe soll lieber eine andere Stelle für den Sohnemann im Betrieb suchen. Irgendwo, wo Sohnemann mit der Farbsehschwäche nichts kaputtmachen kann. Was passiert, wenn Sohnemann mit Schnupfen krankfeiert und jemand anderes die Visu bedienen muss ?
Entweder begnügt Sohnemann sich mit Klartexten oder er kommt in die Materialausgabe ....   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## TommyG (6 Mai 2008)

Oder

'1' '0' und 'ERR' oder ds Zeicehn in >< setzen. Die Bilder dann austauschen.

ach wenns für den Sohn vom Chef schwer ist, die BG wäre als Info imho gar net so verkehrt...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Mai 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...oder er kommt in die Materialausgabe ...


Ohh, nun sei mal nicht so. Weißt du, wie viele Leute dann in der Materialausgabe beschäftigt wären, und sich über Farben streiten würden? 

Die Rot-Grün-Farbschwäche ist unter Männern weit verbreitet. Sie vererbt sich über zwei Generationen und meist nur auf männliche Nachkommen. Somit ist Sohnemanns Vater wahrscheinlich nicht betroffen, falls es überhaupt väterlicherseits abstammt.

Ich hab's von der Mutter  . Es war mir nie bewusst, bis man es damals bei einer Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung feststellte. Aus diesem Grund durfte ich nicht den Beruf eines Elektrikers erlernen. Aus heutiger Sicht war das auch gut so, sonst hätte ich nie Elektrotechnik studiert  . Probleme habe ich tatsächlich bei LEDs und bei manchem Farbkabel. In meinen Visualisierungen verwende ich kräftige Farbtöne. Für Rot RGB 255/0/0 und für Grün 124/254/0 (hoffe das ist noch grün  ), 0/255/0 geht aber ebenso. Diese kann zumindest ich gut unterscheiden.

Ich kenne unter uns Fachleuten noch weitere mit dieser Farbsehschwäche. Einer von diesen ist Leiter der Serviceabteilung in einem größeren Unternehmen (aber auch Praktiker), ein anderer repariert u.a. Farbfernseher (kein Scherz). Wahrscheinlich ist die Farbsehschwäche auch unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt, keine Ahnung.


Gruß, Onkel


siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche
Auf dem oberen rechten Bild erkenne ich bestenfalls eine "17".


----------



## vierlagig (6 Mai 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Für Rot RGB 255/0/0 und für Grün 124/254/0 (hoffe das ist noch grün  ).



ja, es ist noch grün, wenn auch kein schönes

[quelle = http://www.wackerart.de/mixer.html ]


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, es ist noch grün, wenn auch kein schönes


Dafür dass es grün ist, finde ich es sehr schön  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kermit (7 Mai 2008)

Grün ist doch mein Stichwort 

aber mal (halb) ernsthaft: ich hab mich doch tatsächlich mal mit meinem Chef wegen Farbgebung der HMI gestritten - ich sag: lieber schwarz-weiß (wegen möglicherweise Farbschwäche). Und mein Chef ist natürlich voll überzeugt, dass alles farblich voll ausgereizt werden muss...

Also, noch ein paar Fakten: mein einziger Vetter ist rot-grün-blind (hab ich immerhin drei nette Cousinen und zwei farbtüchtige Brüder). In meiner Ausbildung hatte ich auch einen Kollegen, der rot-grün nicht konnte. Ich hatte die Idee, ob er nicht mit Farbfiltern die Winderstandsringe besser lesen könnte - leider haben wir diese Krücke nie wirklich getestet, er hat auf Grund der begrenzt möglichen Farbkombinationen es dann trotzdem hinbekommen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Mai 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ..Ich hatte die Idee, ob er nicht mit Farbfiltern die Winderstandsringe besser lesen könnte..


Das ist so gut wie aussichtslos, es gibt dafür keine Brille.



kermit schrieb:


> ...er hat auf Grund der begrenzt möglichen Farbkombinationen es dann trotzdem hinbekommen


Wahrscheinlich Zufall. Ich nutze meist ein Multimeter, der erwähnte Farbfenseh-Reparierer nutzt dazu meist seine Chefin (welch ein Mißbrauch  ).


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Maxl (7 Mai 2008)

Wir lösen das mittels 'Ampeln' auf der Visu.
Ein kleines Rechteck mit 3 "Lampen", von denen jeweils nur 1 leuchtet. An der Position, welches Lämpchen gerade leuchtet, kann auch eine Person mit Rot/Grün Sehschwäche schnell erkennen, welchen Zustand der Indikator zeigt - wie bei einer realen Ampel


----------



## bidlabim (8 Mai 2008)

Etwa 8% der Männer in Deutschland haben eine unterschiedlich ausgeprägte rot-grün Schwäche. Ich auch. Ich habe aber lediglich Probleme mit LEDs. Meine HMI Projekte mache ich trotzdem mit grün (grasgrün) und hellem stechenden rot. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß jemand der kurz vor der rot-grün Blindheit ist (das ist der Unterschied) z.B. das Ampelgrün schon für eine Art blau halten könnte, oder ein Weinrot für eine Art braun. Entscheidend ist auch die Größe der Anzeigen. Habe z.B. auch Probleme mit den Farbringen von Widerständen, dies kompensiere ich aber mit einer Lupe. Wenn dem Chefe sein Liebling aber nun ganz arge Probleme hat, dann nimmt man am besten (abgesehen von schwarz und weiss) die Farben: grau, blau und  gelb. Übrigens hat man herausefunden, daß das teilweise fehlen der Zapfen (Farbsehen)im Auge auch eine größere Anzahl von Stäbchen (Schwarzweiss-Sehen) bedeuten soll. Dies würde erklähren, daß ich beim Bund bei den Nachtmärschen weniger herumgestolpert bin wie die anderen. Heute wundert sich meine Frau immer daß ich nie Licht anmache, wenn ich nachts aus Klo gehe. Hat wohl nicht nur Nachteile die Geschichte,Ha-Ha!


----------

